# Getting lean by choosing the correct carbs



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you really want to make some radical gains keep it as close to 1 as possible. Note, ice cream is not as bad as you think. Now if you add fat to carbs then it makes it even harder for the carbs to spike. Protein would rate second to fat. So what am I saying. Eat your protein, eat your omega 3 fats, and keep the glycemic spiking carbs down to a minimum and you will have the ripped body that you have always wanted. If you pick a low glycemic carb and it has high fiber in it then it almost become a negative. For instance, strawberrys, celary, and cucumbers are best. You can eat them to your hearts content and still dont count as calories. Yes you will loose.

THE GLYCEMIC INDEX For Selected Foods

RAPID INDUCERS OF INSULIN:

Glycemic index greater than 100%

Glycemic index = 100%: White bread

Glycemic index between 70-99%

MODERATE INDUCERS OF INSULIN

Glycemic index between 40-69%

REDUCED INDUCERS OF INSULIN

Glycemic index between 10-39%

Food-based list:

BAKERY PRODUCTS

Cake, angel food........................95

Cake, banana, made with sugar...........67

Cake, banana, made without sugar........79

Cake, flan..............................93

Cake, pound.............................77

Cake, sponge............................66

Croissant...............................96

Crumpet.................................98

Donut...................................108

Muffins.................................88

Pastry..................................84

Pizza, cheese...........................86

Waffles.................................109

BEVERAGES

Cordial, orange.........................94

Lucozade................................136

Soft drink, Fanta.......................97

BREADS

Bagel, white............................103

Barley kernel bread.....................66

Barley flour bread......................95

Bread stuffing..........................106

Hamburger bun...........................87

Kaiser rolls............................104

Melba toast.............................100

Oat kernel bread........................93

Oat bran bread..........................68

Rye Kernel bread........................66

Pumpernickel............................71

Rye flour bread.........................92

Linseed rye bread.......................78

Wheat bread, white......................101

French baguette.........................136

Wheat bread, high fiber.................97

Wheat bread, Wonderwhite................112

Wheat bread, gluten free................129

Wheat bread, wholemeal flour............99

Whole-wheat snack bread.................105

Pita bread, white.......................82

Semolina bread..........................92

Bulger bread............................75

Mixed grain bread.......................69

Fruit loaf..............................67

BREAKFAST CEREALS

All-bran................................60

Bran Buds...............................75

Bran Chex...............................83

Breakfast bar...........................109

Cheerios................................106

Cocopops................................110

Corn Bran...............................107

Corn Chex...............................118

Cornflakes..............................119

Cream of Wheat..........................100

Crispix.................................124

Golden Grahams..........................102

Grapenuts...............................96

Post Flakes.............................114

Life....................................94

Muesli..................................80

Nutri-grain.............................94

Oat Bran................................78

Porridge................................87

Pro Stars...............................102

Puffed Wheat............................105

Red River Cereal........................70

Rice Bran...............................27

Rice Bubbles............................128

Rice Chex...............................127

Rice Krispies...........................117

Shredded Wheat..........................99

Special K...............................77

Sultana Bran............................74

Sustain.................................97

Team....................................117

Total...................................109

Wheat Biscuits..........................100

CEREAL GRAINS

Barley..................................49

Buckwheat...............................78

Bulgur..................................68

Couscous................................93

Maize...................................98

Sweet corn..............................78

Taco shells.............................97

Millet..................................101

Rice, white.............................83

Rice, white, low amylose................126

Rice, white, high amylose...............83

Rice, brown.............................79

Rice, Sunbrown Quick....................114

Rice, Mahatma Premium...................94

Rice, Pedle.............................109

Rice, Calrose...........................124

Rice, instant, boiled 6 min.............128

Rice, instant, boiled 1 min.............65

Rice, parboiled.........................68

Rice, parboiled, high amylose...........69

Rice, parboiled, low amylose Pelde......124

Rice, specialty.........................78

Rice, wild, Saskatchewan................81

Rye.....................................48

Tapioca, boiled with milk...............115

Wheat kernels...........................59

Wheat, quick cooking....................77

COOKIES

Digestives..............................84

Graham Wafers...........................106

Arrowroot...............................95

Morning Coffee cookies..................113

Oatmeal.................................79

Rich Tea cookies........................79

Shredded Wheatmeal......................89

Shortbread..............................91

Vanilla Wafers..........................110

CRACKERS

Breton Wheat Crackers...................96

Jatz....................................79

Puffed Crispbread.......................116

Rice Cakes..............................110

High Fibre Rye Crispread................93

Sao.....................................100

Stoned Wheat Thins......................96

Water Crackers..........................102

DAIRY FOODS

Ice cream...............................87

Ice cream, low fat......................71

Milk, full fat..........................39

Milk, skim..............................46

Milk, chocolate, sugar sweetened........49

Milk, chocolate, artifically sweet......34

Milk + 30 g bran........................38

Milk + custard + starch + sugar.........61

Yogurt, low fat, fruit sugar sweet......47

Yogurt, low fat, artifically sweet......20

Yogurt, unspecified.....................51

FRUIT AND FRUIT PRODUCTS

Apple...................................54

Apple juice.............................58

Apricots................................44

Banana..................................77

Cherries................................32

Fruit cocktail..........................79

Grapefruit..............................36

Grapefruit juice........................69

Grapes..................................66

Kiwifruit...............................75

Mango...................................80

Orange..................................63

Orange juice............................74

Pawpaw..................................83

Peach, fresh............................60

Peach, canned...........................67

Pear, fresh.............................53

Pear, canned............................63

Pineapple...............................94

Pineapple juice.........................66

Plum....................................55

Raisins.................................91

Rockmelon...............................93

Sultanas................................80

Watermelon..............................103

LEGUMES

Baked beans, canned.....................69

Beans, dried, not specified.............40

Beans, dried, P. vulgaris...............100

Black-eyed beans........................59

Broad beans (fava beans)................113

Butter beans............................44

Butter beans + 5 g. sucrose.............43

Butter beans + 10 g. sucrose............44

Butter beans + 15 g. sucrose............77

Chick peas (garbanzo beans).............47

Chick peas, canned......................60

Chick peas, curry, canned...............58

Haricot/navy beans......................54

Kidney beans............................42

Kidney beans, autoclaved................49

Kidney beans, canned....................74

Lentils, not specified..................41

Lentils, green..........................42

Lentils, green, canned..................74

Lentils, red............................36

Lima beans, baby, frozen................46

Pinto beans.............................55

Pinto beans, canned.....................64

Romano beans............................65

Soya beans..............................25

Soya beans, canned......................20

Split peas, yellow, boiled..............45

PASTA

Capellini...............................64

Fettuccine..............................46

Gnocchi.................................95

Instant noodles.........................67

Linguine................................65

Macaroni................................64

Macaroni and Cheese.....................92

Ravioli, durum, meat filled.............56

Spaghetti, protein enriched.............38

Spaghetti, white........................59

Spaghetti, boiled 5 min.................52

Spaghetti, durum........................78

Spaghetti, wholemeal....................53

Spirali, durum..........................61

Star pastina............................54

Tortellini, cheese......................71

Vermicelli..............................50

Rice pasta, brown.......................131

ROOT VEGETABLES

Beets...................................91

Carrots.................................101

Parsnips................................139

Potato, instant.........................118

Potato, baked...........................121

Potato, new.............................81

Potato, Pontiac, boiled.................80

Potato, Prince Edward Island............87

Potato, white, not specified............80

Potato mashed...........................100

Potato, steamed.........................93

Potato, microwaved......................117

Potato, white, Ontario..................85

French fries............................107

Sweet potato............................77

Swede (rutabaga)........................103

Yam.....................................73

SNACK FOOD AND CONFECTIONARY

Jelly beans.............................114

Life Savers.............................100

Chocolate...............................70

Mars Bar................................97

Muesli Bars.............................87

Popcorn.................................79

Corn chips..............................105

Potato crisps...........................77

Peanuts.................................21

Pretzels................................116

SOUPS

Black bean soup.........................92

Green pea soup, canned..................94

Lentil soup, canned.....................63

Split pea soup..........................86

Tomato Soup.............................54

SUGARS

Honey...................................104

Fructose................................32

Glucose.................................137

Glucose tablets.........................146

Maltose.................................150

Sucrose.................................92

Lactose.................................65

VEGETABLES

Peas, dried.............................32

Marrowfat, dried........................56

Peas, green.............................68

Pumpkin.................................107

Sweet corn..............................78

INDIGENOUS FOODS

PIMA INDIAN:

Acorns stewed with venison..............23

Cactus jam..............................130

Corn hominy.............................57

Fruit leather...........................100

Lima beans broth........................51

Mesquite cakes..........................36

Tortilla................................54

White teparies broth....................44

Yellow teparies broth...................41

SOUTH AFRICAN:

Brown beans.............................34

Gram dal (chana dal)....................7

Maize meal porridge, unrefined..........101

Maize meal porridge, refined............106

MÕfino wild greens......................97

MEXICAN:

Black beans.............................43

Brown beans.............................54

Nopal prickly pear cactus...............10

ASIAN INDIAN:

Baisen chapati..........................39

Bajra...................................82

Banana, unripe, steamed 1 hr............100

Barley chapati..........................61

Bengal gram dal (chana dal).............16

Black gram..............................61

Green gram..............................54

Horse gram..............................73

Jowar...................................110

Maize chapati...........................89

Ragi (or Raggi).........................123

Rajmah..................................27

Semolina................................94

Black gram dal w/triticum aestivum......66

Green gram dal w/triticum aestivum......89

Bengal gram dal w/triticum aestivum.....77

Tapioca, steamed 1 hr...................100

Varagu..................................97

Green gram dal + paspalum scorbic.......111

Whole greengram.........................81

AUSTRALIAN ABORIGINAL:

Mulga seed (Acacia aneura)..............11

Bread (Acacia coriacea).................66

Bunya nut pine..........................67

Bush honey, sugar bag...................61

Blackbean seed..........................11

Castanospermum australe.................106

Cheeky yam..............................49

Macrozamia communis.....................57

PACIFIC ISLAND FOODS:

Breadfruit..............................97

Taro....................................77

Sweet potato (Ipamoea batatas)..........63

CHINESE FOODS:

Rice vermicelli.........................83

Lungkow bean thread.....................37

MISCELLANEOUS

Fish fingers............................54

Sausages................................40

Ultracal................................55

Sustagen Hospital Formula...............61

Tofu frozen desert, non-dairy...........164

Vitari..................................40

GI-based list:

Gram dal (chana dal)....................7

Nopal prickly pear cactus...............10

Mulga seed (Acacia aneura)..............11

Blackbean seed..........................11

Bengal gram dal (chana dal).............16

Yogurt, low fat, artifically sweet......20

Soya beans, canned......................20

Peanuts.................................21

Acorns stewed with venison..............23

Soya beans..............................25

Rice Bran...............................27

Rajmah..................................27

Cherries................................32

Fructose................................32

Peas, dried.............................32

Milk, chocolate, artifically sweet......34

Brown beans.............................34

Grapefruit..............................36

Lentils, red............................36

Mesquite cakes..........................36

Lungkow bean thread.....................37

Spaghetti, protein enriched.............38

Milk + 30 g bran........................38

Milk, full fat..........................39

Baisen chapati..........................39

Beans, dried, not specified.............40

Sausages................................40

Vitari..................................40

Lentils, not specified..................41

Yellow teparies broth...................41

Kidney beans............................42

Lentils, green..........................42

Black beans.............................43

Butter beans + 5 g. sucrose.............43

Butter beans + 10 g. sucrose............44

Apricots................................44

Butter beans............................44

White teparies broth....................44

Split peas, yellow, boiled..............45

Milk, skim..............................46

Lima beans, baby, frozen................46

Fettuccine..............................46

Yogurt, low fat, fruit sugar sweet......47

Chick peas (garbanzo beans).............47

Rye.....................................48

Barley..................................49

Milk, chocolate, sugar sweetened........49

Kidney beans, autoclaved................49

Cheeky yam..............................49

Vermicelli..............................50

Yogurt, unspecified.....................51

Lima beans broth........................51

Pear, fresh.............................53

Spaghetti, wholemeal....................53

Apple...................................54

Haricot/navy beans......................54

Star pastina............................54

Tomato Soup.............................54

Tortilla................................54

Brown beans.............................54

Green gram..............................54

Fish fingers............................54

Plum....................................55

Pinto beans.............................55

Ultracal................................55

Ravioli, durum, meat filled.............56

Marrowfat, dried........................56

Spaghetti, boiled 5 min.................52

Corn hominy.............................57

Macrozamia communis.....................57

Apple juice.............................58

Chick peas, curry, canned...............58

Wheat kernels...........................59

Black-eyed beans........................59

Spaghetti, white........................59

All-bran................................60

Peach, fresh............................60

Chick peas, canned......................60

Milk + custard + starch + sugar.........61

Spirali, durum..........................61

Barley chapati..........................61

Black gram..............................61

Bush honey, sugar bag...................61

Sustagen Hospital Formula...............61

Orange..................................63

Pear, canned............................63

Lentil soup, canned.....................63

Sweet potato (Ipamoea batatas)..........63

Pinto beans, canned.....................64

Capellini...............................64

Macaroni................................64

Romano beans............................65

Linguine................................65

Rice, instant, boiled 1 min.............65

Lactose.................................65

Cake, sponge............................66

Barley kernel bread.....................66

Rye Kernel bread........................66

Grapes..................................66

Pineapple juice.........................66

Black gram dal w/triticum aestivum......66

Bread (Acacia coriacea).................66

Cake, banana, made with sugar...........67

Fruit loaf..............................67

Peach, canned...........................67

Instant noodles.........................67

Bunya nut pine..........................67

Oat bran bread..........................68

Bulgur..................................68

Rice, parboiled.........................68

Peas, green.............................68

Mixed grain bread.......................69

Rice, parboiled, high amylose...........69

Grapefruit juice........................69

Baked beans, canned.....................69

Red River Cereal........................70

Chocolate...............................70

Pumpernickel............................71

Ice cream, low fat......................71

Tortellini, cheese......................71

Yam.....................................73

Horse gram..............................73

Sultana Bran............................74

Orange juice............................74

Kidney beans, canned....................74

Lentils, green, canned..................74

Bulger bread............................75

Bran Buds...............................75

Kiwifruit...............................75

Cake, pound.............................77

Special K...............................77

Wheat, quick cooking....................77

Banana..................................77

Sweet potato............................77

Potato crisps...........................77

Bengal gram dal w/triticum aestivum.....77

Taro....................................77

Butter beans + 15 g. sucrose............77

Linseed rye bread.......................78

Oat Bran................................78

Buckwheat...............................78

Sweet corn..............................78

Rice, specialty.........................78

Spaghetti, durum........................78

Sweet corn..............................78

Cake, banana, made without sugar........79

Rice, brown.............................79

Oatmeal.................................79

Rich Tea cookies........................79

Jatz....................................79

Fruit cocktail..........................79

Popcorn.................................79

Muesli..................................80

Mango...................................80

Sultanas................................80

Potato, Pontiac, boiled.................80

Potato, white, not specified............80

Rice, wild, Saskatchewan................81

Potato, new.............................81

Whole greengram.........................81

Pita bread, white.......................82

Bajra...................................82

Bran Chex...............................83

Rice, white.............................83

Rice, white, high amylose...............83

Pawpaw..................................83

Rice vermicelli.........................83

Pastry..................................84

Digestives..............................84

Potato, white, Ontario..................85

Pizza, cheese...........................86

Split pea soup..........................86

Hamburger bun...........................87

Porridge................................87

Ice cream...............................87

Potato, Prince Edward Island............87

Muesli Bars.............................87

Muffins.................................88

Shredded Wheatmeal......................89

Maize chapati...........................89

Green gram dal w/triticum aestivum......89

Shortbread..............................91

Raisins.................................91

Beets...................................91

Rye flour bread.........................92

Semolina bread..........................92

Macaroni and Cheese.....................92

Black bean soup.........................92

Sucrose.................................92

Cake, flan..............................93

Oat kernel bread........................93

Couscous................................93

High Fibre Rye Crispread................93

Rockmelon...............................93

Potato, steamed.........................93

Cordial, orange.........................94

Life....................................94

Nutri-grain.............................94

Rice, Mahatma Premium...................94

Pineapple...............................94

Green pea soup, canned..................94

Semolina................................94

Cake, angel food........................95

Barley flour bread......................95

Arrowroot...............................95

Gnocchi.................................95

Croissant...............................96

Grapenuts...............................96

Breton Wheat Crackers...................96

Stoned Wheat Thins......................96

Soft drink, Fanta.......................97

Sustain.................................97

Taco shells.............................97

Mars Bar................................97

MÕfino wild greens......................97

Varagu..................................97

Breadfruit..............................97

Crumpet.................................98

Maize...................................98

Wheat bread, high fiber.................97

Wheat bread, wholemeal flour............99

Shredded Wheat..........................99

Melba toast.............................100

Cream of Wheat..........................100

Wheat Biscuits..........................100

Sao.....................................100

Beans, dried, P. vulgaris...............100

Potato mashed...........................100

Life Savers.............................100

Fruit leather...........................100

Banana, unripe, steamed 1 hr............100

Tapioca, steamed 1 hr...................100

Millet..................................101

Carrots.................................101

Maize meal porridge, unrefined..........101

Wheat bread, white......................101

Golden Grahams..........................102

Pro Stars...............................102

Water Crackers..........................102

Bagel, white............................103

Watermelon..............................103

Swede (rutabaga)........................103

Kaiser rolls............................104

Honey...................................104

Whole-wheat snack bread.................105

Puffed Wheat............................105

Corn chips..............................105

Bread stuffing..........................106

Cheerios................................106

Graham Wafers...........................106

Maize meal porridge, refined............106

Castanospermum australe.................106

Corn Bran...............................107

French fries............................107

Pumpkin.................................107

Donut...................................108

Waffles.................................109

Breakfast bar...........................109

Total...................................109

Rice, Pedle.............................109

Cocopops................................110

Vanilla Wafers..........................110

Rice Cakes..............................110

Jowar...................................110

Green gram dal + paspalum scorbic.......111

Wheat bread, Wonderwhite................112

Morning Coffee cookies..................113

Broad beans (fava beans)................113

Post Flakes.............................114

Rice, Sunbrown Quick....................114

Jelly beans.............................114

Tapioca, boiled with milk...............115

Puffed Crispbread.......................116

Pretzels................................116

Rice Krispies...........................117

Team....................................117

Potato, microwaved......................117

Corn Chex...............................118

Potato, instant.........................118

Cornflakes..............................119

Potato, baked...........................121

Ragi (or Raggi).........................123

Crispix.................................124

Rice, Calrose...........................124

Rice, parboiled, low amylose Pelde......124

Rice, white, low amylose................126

Rice Chex...............................127

Rice Bubbles............................128

Rice, instant, boiled 6 min.............128

Wheat bread, gluten free................129

Cactus jam..............................130

Rice pasta, brown.......................131

Lucozade................................136

French baguette.........................136

Glucose.................................137

Parsnips................................139

Glucose tablets.........................146

Maltose.................................150

Tofu frozen desert, non-dairy...........164

Based on Glucose=100

RATING . . . . . FOOD ITEM

110 . . . . . MALTOSE

100 . . . . . GLUCOSE

98 . . . . . . Potato, Russet, Baked

97 . . . . . . Parsnips

92 . . . . . . Carrots

87 . . . . . . Honey

80 . . . . . . Potato, Instant Mashed

80 . . . . . . Cornflakes

72 . . . . . . Whole Wheat Bread

72 . . . . . . White Rice

70 . . . . . . Potato, White

69 . . . . . . White Bread

68 . . . . . . Mars Bar

67 . . . . . . Shredded Wheat

66 . . . . . . Swiss Museli

66 . . . . . . Brown Rice

64 . . . . . . Raisins

64 . . . . . . Beets

62 . . . . . . Bananas

59 . . . . . . SUCROSE

59 . . . . . . Sweet Corn

59 . . . . . . Pastry

51 . . . . . . Bran

51 . . . . . . Green Peas

51 . . . . . . Potato Chips

51 . . . . . . Sweet Potato

50 . . . . . . White Spaghetti

49 . . . Oatmeal (not on previous list)

45 . . . . . . Grapes

42 . . . . . . Whole Grain Rye Bread

42 . . . . . . Whole Wheat Spaghetti

40 . . . . . . Orange

39 . . . . . . Apples

38 . . . . . . Tomatos

36 . . . . . . Ice Cream

36 . . . . . . Chick-Peas

36 . . . . . . Lima Beans

36 . . . . . . Yogurt

34 . . . . . . Milk, Whole

32 . . . . . . Milk, Skim

29 . . . . . . Kidney Beans

29 . . . . . . Lentils

34 . . . . . . Pears

28 . . . . . . Sausages

26 . . . . . . Peaches

26 . . . . . . Grapefruit

25 . . . . . . Plums

23 . . . . . . Cherries

20 . . . . . . FRUCTOSE

15 . . . . . . Soybeans

13 . . . . . . Peanuts


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

good ost mae. very informative.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks. The thing is it works. The information on diet is easy. Doing a diet isn't. Unless you cheat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Imagine if you had each one from that list for each post, you'll pass me no problem


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

lmao that would have been funny!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by Insanity
> 
> *Imagine if you had each one from that list for each post, you'll pass me no problem *


I would never do that................................oops


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

now, how did this thread come up, i thought i could do a nice long list of threads all posted by me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just noticed this thread.

How come you just told me this today?

I was looking for this.

I need to type up a new one. 

Nice find bro.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are welcome. I have plenty more where that came from.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

great info here...everyone should print this up and put it on their fridge.....

what the hell is a crumpet??? i though that was a coochie...so everytime i eat my girls' good gettins i'm eating carbs?????? thats the excuse i've been needing for ages..thanks winger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by miami797
> 
> *great info here...everyone should print this up and put it on their fridge.....*
> 
> ...


But if the girl has a yeast infection does that count as more carbs? Bread get it? Well if you do then that kind of bread I can do without.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

with all that yeast were talking a week supply of carbs...let alone the protien from the crabs......actually i should just start eating that for my 3 pm food intake......you dont realize how much this post means to me winger....thanks, youre a brother for life

let me correct that, youre more an older brother for life...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks I think:confused: Just kidding. 

Yea almost a complete meal. Yeast for the carbs, crabs for the protein but what about the fat? Oh never mind I will just hook up with a fatty


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

forget the fatty, just use some drawn butter for the dipping sauce


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Great post Winger!

I have been following the GI for two years now and it is a fascinating way to look at Carbs. One of my biggest surprises was the GI of baked potatoes, long held to be a bodybuilding staple! There ya go.

As an addition, just because an item is low GI doesnt make it healthy. FOr example something high in sturated fat...lard! would be very low GI but obviously very bad for you. This is what is worrying nutritionists atm as the message is not clear enough.

Also if you mix high and low GI foods in one meal you can balance out the GI value, for example steak and brown rice (low GI) followed by sorbet (high GI) = medium GI response.

Hope that additon helps!

Regards

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I totally agree mate. Dont forget though fat supresses insulin better than any food. Did our great great grandparents have heart disease? Did they eat alot of animal fats? Dont be so hard on fats, they are your best friend in my opinion. Omega 3's are where it's at. Eating salmon once a week and you will be 50% less chance of a heart attack over the guy that eats no fish at all.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

very useful indeed. thanks winger


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Winger once again great info. I would like to add a little info also;

I have been reading a little recently about the insulin index (II).

Although the glycemic index is a measure of the speed at which carbohydrates enter the blood after a meal. A high-glycemic index means that blood sugar rises rapidly in response to a meal while a low-glycemic index means that blood sugar rises very slowly.

Traditionally, nutritionists thought that the faster the carbs got into the blood, the bigger the insulin response. So in an attempt to manage insulin, they recommended always eating low-glycemic foods.

However, several studies since have shown that some low glycemic index foods have huge insulin responses! So the correlation between glycemic index and insulin response breaks down with some foods. For example, milk products have a very low glycemic index. But they promote insulin responses parallel to the highest glycemic foods.

Well, it appears that there are several other factors that determine insulin release besides carb content and the rate of carb absorption.

This is why the insulin index was generated. This index actually measures insulin response to a food. So rather than assuming insulin response is correlated with carb absorption, these researchers decided to go ahead and measure it. And their results were eye opening!

The point I want to stress is that the insulin index helps us add information to the glycemic index to make better food choices. So using both indices is the way to go. Since milk products have a low GI but a high II, these foods aren't optimal when you want to keep insulin low. Other example foods or meal combinations for this situation are baked beans in sauce, meals with refined sugars and fats, and meals that are protein and carbohydrate rich. Each of these foods/combos have low GI scores but high II scores, none of which are optimal for low insulin times. But remember, some times you want high insulin so don't relegate these foods/combos to a dark corner of your nutritional closet.

Conversely, unprocessed fibrous grains and cereals as well as fruits and veggies are great on both scales. In addition, most low-fat protein sources are also great on both scales.

if you havent guessed these are not my words, but some interesting stuff, yeh??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nicely done. Makes alot of sense.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Aaargh!

Took me ages to learn the GI of foods and now there is another index!!! Curses!

Will look more into this II, it does sound very good and if I like it, I will use it!

Regards

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

All good but grains, potatoes and beans have toxins in them and are kindof a anti-enzyme food.

Taken uncooked they are poision to the body.

I have been reading about these foods and they are to be avoided.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Glycemic Index

*How quickly do foods raise your blood sugar?*

The glycemic index measures how fast a food is likely to raise your blood sugar* and can be helpful for managing blood sugars. For example, if your blood sugar is low and continuing to drop during exercise, you would prefer to eat a carb that will raise your blood sugar quickly. On the other hand, if you would like to keep your blood sugar from dropping during a few hours of mild activity, you may prefer to eat a carb that has a lower glycemic index and longer action time. If your blood sugar tends to spike after breakfast, you may want to select a cereal that has a lower glycemic index.

The numbers below give that food's glycemic index based on glucose, which is one of the fastest carbohydrates available. Glucose is given an arbitrary value of 100 and other carbs are given a number relative to glucose. Faster carbs (higher numbers) are great for raising low blood sugars and for covering brief periods of intense exercise. Slower carbs (lower numbers) are helpful for preventing overnight drops in the blood sugar and for long periods of exercise.

Note that these numbers are compiled from a wide range of research labs, and often from more than one study. These numbers will be close but may not be identical to other glycemic index lists. The impact a food will have on the blood sugar depends on many other factors such as ripeness, cooking time, fiber and fat content, time of day, blood insulin levels, and recent activity. Use the Glycemic Index as just one of the many tools you have available to improve your control.

Glycemic Index new.doc


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Can I just mention also that cooking pasta "Al Dente" (not crunchy, but slightly undercooked - takes longer to digest) gives it quite a long action time.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I dunno weather its coz its 3.30am but Some one give me the brief of this post please!! ill take another read in the morning when im more awake! but a summary would be helpful!:ranger:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

just wanna get this str8! so if i stick to this guide and only wat foods low on the glycimic index I should loose fat? but post workout I should the foods that are high in it for recovery rite?


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

let me BUMP this thread so i can go back to it later


----------

